# Wie füge ich Bilder ein



## mvgcf (6. August 2001)

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein bild in ein anderes einfüge ? thx denn ich hab zwar schon qle sachen gemacht aber das klappt bei mir nie richtig :{}


----------



## Flame (6. August 2001)

*meinst in photoshop?*

also das einzufügende bild ausschneiden und dann in das bild, wo es rein so einfügen. (auf neue ebene)

meist nach der reihenfolge:
markieren, strg+c oder strg+x dann strg+v

fertisch.


----------



## mvgcf (6. August 2001)

*Danke*

danke


----------

